# snail cleaning crew for south american tank



## pennpets (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a 55 gal south american tank with 5 diamond tetre and four dwarf cichlids. Problem is I have a snail infestation from plants (snail free, not egg free" I have researched and found little information as to what I can use (animal wise) to get rid of the pests. I would like to stick with a fish of some sort, but would also like to keep with the Amazon biotope. Any ideas?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You could buy assassin snails.. Try making sure no food is left behind. The big snail eaters are loaches and they are from Asia.


----------



## pennpets (Mar 6, 2013)

I put a zebra loach in the tank last week, he is doing his share, but he is not amazonian...oh well, guess assasin snails are the way to go. I don't overfeed, only what they can eat in about 4 minutes. Got to love this hobby, it is an education as well as fun....


----------



## Oxon Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

I was thinking of getting assassin snails as i have the start of a snail problem, but i also have Amano shrimp and i have heard tales of the Assassins eating shrimp, maybe not common practice but if there's a chance not sure i will risk it.

Will try the lettuce trick first.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

pennpets said:


> I have a 55 gal south american tank with 5 diamond tetre and four dwarf cichlids. Problem is I have a snail infestation from plants (snail free, not egg free" I have researched and found little information as to what I can use (animal wise) to get rid of the pests. I would like to stick with a fish of some sort, but would also like to keep with the Amazon biotope. Any ideas?


 I just do nothing.

and in 6 months to a year all you have left is a few snails.


my .02


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Zebra loaches are schooling fish that develop complex social structures. It is not any more advisable to keep one of them, than it is to keep just one tetra, barb, danio, or any other schooling fish for that matter. The fact that the fish performs a "job" does not change that. Assassin snails are your answer.


----------



## pennpets (Mar 6, 2013)

beaslbob said:


> I just do nothing.
> 
> and in 6 months to a year all you have left is a few snails.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you are meaning just a few snails are left, but all my fish will still be there. At least that is how I am taking it.


----------



## pennpets (Mar 6, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Zebra loaches are schooling fish that develop complex social structures. It is not any more advisable to keep one of them, than it is to keep just one tetra, barb, danio, or any other schooling fish for that matter. The fact that the fish performs a "job" does not change that. Assassin snails are your answer.


 Ok snails it is then, I do have 5 more loaches on order at my lfs, I took the last one they had, should be hearing from them tomorrow. My plan is to transfer to my 40 Gal community tank once the snail problem was under control. 
One question about the assassin snail though, will it eat other food besides snails. I have not kept snails in an aquarium (purposefully).


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If you are getting more loaches then you don't need the assassin snails. It's just that it's pretty common to see someone get A loach to "handle" their snail problem. Glad to hear you are getting more - they are very cool fish. They make an audible clicking noise you can hear clear across the room - first time I heard it I thought the tank was cracking


----------



## pennpets (Mar 6, 2013)

I wont be able to hear it as I have a 80% hearing loss, but I will surely be amused watching my sons' reactions to it. I love to watch the yoyo loaches I have in my community tank. The social behavior is very interesting to watch.
Sorry for being unclear on the loaches, I am the type who does not buy an animal just for a purpose, but I research the heck out of them. Twenty years ago, however, I bought whatever I found interesting, learned the hard way that is not the way to go.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

pennpets said:


> Hopefully you are meaning just a few snails are left, but all my fish will still be there. At least that is how I am taking it.


 that's correct.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

No one has asked why you feel the need to remove the snails. They are performing an important role for you, leading to a healthier aquarium.

You don't mention water parameters, but with an Amazonian biotope I am assuming soft water. In an issue of Amazonas about 4 months back, an article on snails mentioned Assassin being useful to keep the smaller snails in check. And if I am remembering correctly [I don't have the issue here] it mentioned this snail not lasting in soft water. Many can't. The Malaysian Livebearing is the only one that will, as far as I know, thrive in very soft water.

I have Malaysian Livebearing Snails and Bladder Snails in all my tanks. I have several hundred in the 115g. The two tanks with loaches do have considerably fewer. But that is not "planned," just a result of keeping loaches.

Byron.


----------



## pennpets (Mar 6, 2013)

I added 4 ,ore loaches to the tank, and they are happy, Ive decided to go with Byron's advice, live and let live on the snails. The loaches will have an extra food source, and the loaches will be happy with more than just one in tank.


----------



## jah9264.jh (12 mo ago)

Most algea treatments will kill invertebrates without harm to plants or fish!


----------

